

The receptionist as endangered species? - cwan
http://www.boston.com/business/articles/2010/03/08/the_receptionist_as_endangered_species/

======
pavel_lishin
"Beyond the first-impression problem, there’s the productivity hit on those
poor people who are now also de facto receptionists. There’s theft and crime,
when strangers can roam the halls. And of course there is always the off
chance of a troubled laid-off employee returning with revenge in mind . . ."

Ah, yes. Receptionists, our unsung action heroes.

------
gridspy
An observation with no content. Not a satisfying article.

